# To Cherry or Not to Cherry? That's the Question



## MAGUS1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi all, Have a 2003 Altima V6....I love it and have the basic questions most wanna b's have, thanks for any and all info....

What is the most tire meat I can put on a 19" Rim without Rubbing or Lowering the ride?

What is the most tire meat I can put on a 18" Rim without Rubbing or Lowering the ride?

Any good info about lowering your car To do or not to do? Can I lower just the front end without any ill effect?

I recently saw a dual exhaust that was advertised as not street legal, but 25Hp gained automatically, Can this be detected? does the sound give it away?
How would law enforcment know it's street legal or not?

I have seen this so called chips on ebay stating automatic gain of 15Hp , they only want 15 to 20 dollars for it, does this work, anyone ever see this or know if it actually works? http://cgi.msn.ebay.com/ebaymotors/...&category=33597
Any chips you know of that work....????

Lets say my car is still under warranty, beside a nissan installed cold air intake, what are the most easy to remove mods from my car in order not to void the warranty?

Just how many Hp's can I crank up this VQ too with the right upgrades, and how much am I looking at for such a package???

THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP

=M=


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You can use this link for tire sizes http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html. People have put 18s, 19s, and 20s without rubbing problems. I have 18s on 235/40 tires and there is no way in hell they would rub since the wheel gap is so huge. Even if I were to lower the car with the Eibach prokits or sportlines, they still wouldn't rub.

I would do a search to answer your question about lowering your ride. If you lower only the front, there would be no immediate effects, but in the long run, you have stiffer springs in the front which would wear your struts faster. Also, if you don't lower you car with the correct springs, your car might look awkward.

Chips - don't buy them, especially if they're cheap. There are a few companies out there that sell good chips, but I don't think they give you more HP. Jet, for example, sells a chip, but it does NOTHING to your car as far as performance goes. It basically equates to advancing your timing and removing the speed governor.

Warranty question - the intake would probably be the easiest to remove if you had to take the car back to the dealership for repairs. I don't believe there are other mods that would be easy to remove since most involve a lot of time and effort. The only thing I can think of is maybe a sway bar or something similar that doesn't involve too much work.

Check out Guerrero's turbo for max HP since this is how you'd get the most HP out of your VQ at this time. Also check out our Aftermarket / Custom Parts List for most performance mods.

Hope this info helps.


----------

